# Umbilical cord bleeding and looks odd...Please help



## Shannonmcmom (Jul 18, 2005)

Hi again,

We just had twin ewe lambs born in the past 2 hours. The second one was a rough delivery on mom. She pushed for about 45 minutes before the lamb was born and then she stood up to deliver the body and hind legs and the umbilical cord tore, which I know it is supposed to do. BUT.... The cord looks odd it looks like there is one long curly vein and the rest is up by the belly and really short and it is bleeding from up by the tummy. What should I do? I was out there about a 1/2 hour ago and it was still bleeding. Not gushing but a constant dripping. I had to come in and attend my own baby and I won't be going out for at least 15 - 20 minutes. I have searched and haven't really come up with anything on line. Lots of what not to do with the umbilical cord but nothing on what do to with an odd one.

Anybody experience this? I guess if I lose her that is survival of the fittest but I would rather not. I brought her in the house and dried them bot off as it is rather cold here and I don't want any chilled lambs. They have been trying to nurse but not quite sure if they have gotten anything. Mama has tons of milk and her nipples are stripped.

We have 3 more to go and I think that the other first timer could go today. We have her in her own pen just in case there are problems and I don't want to chase her around. The other 2 have had numerous lambs over the years and had no problems (knock on wood) with them lambing.

What a stressful time.... THe lamb, whom my 4 yo DD called thumbelina, is interested in nursing and is standing up and walking around... It is just odd with the way the cord looks, it reminds me of a curly phone cord but very thin.

Shannon


----------



## wildhorse (Oct 22, 2006)

If youve got some hemostats clamp the vein thats dripping.


----------



## DocM (Oct 18, 2006)

Dip a small paperclip in iodine, clamp it off, cut it even with the rest of the hanger, spray the whole thing with blue coat or iodine. Keep an eye on it.


----------



## Shannonmcmom (Jul 18, 2005)

Thank you. When I went back out Dora had already chewed the stringy part off. So I dipped the other part in a 7% iodine solution. The lamb is quite spuncky so I guess time will tell.

Shannon


----------

